# Awesome Help from EASYMAP !!



## wevans (Jan 20, 2012)

"I just found a cool new app for ipad & iphone this is an awesome help for a Beginner Golfer! Pretty cool I reckon.

The app was released in the last day or 2 and I downloaded it before to try. I just used the Scorecard feature it's incredibly convenient to maintain individual Scores for each hole. I had a few tries and it seems to work awesome. 

Here is a link of some of the info you can get off it.

removed


----------



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

There's a story about the space race in the early 1960s between the Russians and the Americans. One problem both countries faced was a writing instrument that would work in zero gravity. The Americans finally succeeded after spending millions of $$$$ to come up with a pen that would write in zero gravity. The Russians? They used a pencil. My point is that sometimes cheaper is just as good. :dunno:


----------



## wevans (Jan 20, 2012)

*Thank you for your valuable reply!*

Got it i'm hitting bad Golf shot's, I will try to create new adventure!


----------

